

Writers Have a Serious Advantage Over the Rest of Us - davelnewton
http://mic.com/articles/98348/science-shows-writers-have-a-serious-advantage-over-the-rest-of-us

======
barrystaes
If i understand the article, this mainly applies to written dairies. Which
made me wonder..

I am a programmer, so i type a lot. Mentally walking each hypothetical path
that every involved actor (me, user, machine, chance) can take, and ultimately
writing a solution that fits all storyboards.

Do said (article) benefits apply to me at all? Do said benefits apply to
fiction writers at all?

------
rdlecler1
Writing used a different part of your brain. Maybe this helps people break one
and endless loop by creating a states change.

